# Filterumbau 2013



## Tobi_Teich (28. Nov. 2012)

Guten Abend, 

wie oben beschrieben, möchte ich jetzt im kommenden Frühjahr mein __ Filtersystem erweitern.
Zur Zeit besteht dies aus einer "Oase Aquamax Eco 5500" und dem "Oase Biosmart 16000" (inkl. 11 W UVC).
Teich Größe und die Bewohner könnt Ihr meinem Profil entnehmen.

Warum soll das Filtersystem umgebaut werden ? 

--> Ganz einfach, bisher läuft der Filter vernünftig, allerdings reinige ich den Filter eher selten (ca.alle 5 Wochen). 
Das Teichwasser ist dann auch Glasklar, hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht :-D.
Nachdem reinigen dauert es wieder ca. 1 Woche bis das Wasser wieder klar ist.

Somit meine These, dass ich die "Klarwasserbakterien" ausspüle und diese sich erst wieder bilden müssen 

Meine Idee zur Lösung :

Das Wasser wird aus dem Teich gepumpt, und gelangt in ein Vorfilter, (Compactsieve 2?).
Anschließend gelangt das Wasser in den bestehenden "Oase Biosmart 16000".
Zum Schluss soll eine Regentonne (ca. 200l) kommen.

Nun meine Fragen:

- Klappt das alles so ? :-D
- Welches Medium soll in die Regentonne , welche Menge ?
- Wird mein "Problem" so gelöst ? 

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
"Klarwasserbakterien" finde ich schon mal cool . Was für mich nicht ganz klar ist: ist Dein Filter für Schwebstoffe durchlässig (Auslauf ist trübe), oder wird das Teichwasser erst klar, wenn der Filter eingefahren ist?
Im letzteren Fall würde das ja heißen, dass der Oase schlecht aufgebaut ist, und bei seiner spezifizierten maximalen Durchflussleistung überfordert ist. Erst wenn genug "Schmodder" in den Schwämmen drin ist, geht nur noch so wenig Wasser durch die Schwämme, dass diese richtig arbeiten.
Mit einer großen zweiten Biostufe, wie schon vordem diskutiert, löst Du dieses Problem:
Dein erster thread zum Thema
Mit einem Vorfilter holst Du "Grobzeug" heraus, was im Filter selbst nicht vor sich hingammelt, wirst aber mit dem Thema Trübung nicht viel glücklicher werden . Auf diese Weise entlastet Du nur Deinen Filter (Thema CS2). Der "Bioteil" sollte dennoch groß genug sein für den Durchfluss.


----------



## Joerg (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
ich denke schon, dass die angedachte Lösung deinem Wunsch näher kommt.
Der CS holt grobe Sache raus, damit bleibt der Bakterienfilm im Oase länger aktiv.
Diese Biofile können viele Schwebstoffe binden und das Wasser wird klar.
Durch die nachgeschaltete Regentonne mit Filtermaterial wird dieser Effekt noch verstärkt.


----------



## Tobi_Teich (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Also der jetzige Oase muss erst wieder eingefahren sein, bis alles wieder klar ist.

Da der Cs 2 einen DN 75 Ausgang hat, der Oase ebenfalls, würde ich gerne die Regentonne genau so mit DN 75 Rohren ausstatten.

Reicht die Größe ?


----------



## Joerg (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
die Regentonne würde ich in DN110 ausführen.
Dann hast du etwas Luft für mehr Durchsatz auch wenn die DN 75 für die Leistung reichen sollten.


----------



## Tobi_Teich (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Gut, Danke !

Welches Medium empfehlt Ihr ?


----------



## Joerg (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
da du wenig Besatz hast, sollte auch wenig Oberfläche reichen.
Den Bakterien ist es egal wo sie sich ansieden.

Es ist alles möglich: Filtermatten, Plastik Schraubverschüsse, Plastikrohre, .. bis hin zu __ Hel-x


----------



## Tobi_Teich (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Da ich die UVC Lampe vom "Biosmart" dann nicht mehr nutzen kann, wäre es nett, wenn Ihr mir ein Vernünftiges UV Gerät  mit ca. 25 Watt empfehlen könnt.


----------



## Joerg (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Meine Empfehlung wäre: Lass die UVC Lampe erst mal weg.
Der neue Teich will sich erst mal einfahren und der Filter kann auch Schwebealgen gut rausholen.


----------



## baumr (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi
Wie der Jörg schon geschrieben hat unbedingt eine Verrohrung mit 110 er Anschlüssen, 75 reicht bei dieser Pumpenstärke sicher nicht.
Ich habe schon einige UVC ausprobiert, die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer ProClear 30 W gemacht.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Tobi_Teich (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Nur der Ausgang in DN 110, oder auch der Eingang ?


----------



## baumr (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Der Arbeitsaufwand ist gleich, würde alles auf 110 auslegen, ich habe schon mehrmals zu klein ausgelegt und mußte nachbessern.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Tobi_Teich (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Gibt es denn eine "Vergrößerungsmuffe" von 75 auf 110?
Da der CS 2, wie auch der Oase beide DN 75 haben, oder sollen die direkt mit Vergrößert werden, wenn das möglich ist?


----------



## Nori (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

@ Tobi:
Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig!
Welche Förderhöhe hast du denn mit der 5500-er Pumpe.
Ich benutze den DN 70 des CS mit einer 7500-er Laguna bei 1m Förderhöhe.
Der Abgang erfolgt mit 2 mal DN 50 - das reicht gerade noch (ich hab aber sicherheitshalber noch einen DN 50 Überlauf direkt in den Teich).

Was oll denn eine Vergrößerung am Oase bringen, wenn der Abgang aber trotzdem nur DN 70 ist und du das Rohr danach auf DN 110 adaptierst? - falls es zuviel wäre (was es aber mit einer 5500-er bestimmt nicht ist) würde der Filter überlaufen.

Du solltest dir vielleicht auch mal die Frage stellen, wenn du nur mit der Standzeit deines jetzigen Filters nicht so zufrieden warst, aber ansonsten alles gepasst hat, ob nicht nur ein Vorfilter (wie z.B. der CS) reichen würde.

Alternativ könntest du auch den Oase verkaufen, und einen funktionierenden Komplettfilter - zusätzlich zum Vorfilter - in einer (!) 300 Liter Tonne bauen.



Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

@ Nori ! 

Ich hab auch schon daran gedacht, den Oase rauszunehmen.

Wie soll ich denn dann die Regentonne befüllen ? 
Und ist dann eine rechteckige Regentonne ca. 300 l ausreichend ?


----------



## Nori (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
schau dir mal mein Album an - da siehst du die Anordnung mit CS, einer 300-er Tonne.
Ich hab zwar noch meinen alten Filter als reine Bio-Abteilung nachgeschaltet, das müsste aber nicht sein - außerdem hab ich auch gut 50 % mehr Volumen als du.
Zum Befüllen:
Ich hab ein Absetzvolumen, dann folgen Bürsten (die hatte ich halt noch, brauchst du aber nicht verbauen).
Dann folgen Matten mit PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30.
Die würde ich jeweils doppelt nehmen (5 cm Stärke) - die braucht man normalerweise das ganze Jahr nicht rausnehmen. Danach kannst du ca. 50 - 70 Lit. __ Hel-X einbringen.
Die solltest du in Säcken füllen, weil dann das Rausnehmen einfacher ist (umrühren geht hier ja nicht wegen der Matten).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Habe mir die Bilder angesehen, sehr schöne Bepflanzug hast Du !

Lässt Du die Tonne von unten nach oben durchlaufen ?


----------



## Nori (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Genau,
das Rohr vom CS geht bis kurz über das Absetzvolumen und hat am Ende noch einen Bogen.
Ich hab die Tonne etwas eingegraben und hol den Schmodder aus dem Absetzvolumen mittels Schmutzwasserpumpe, die im Filter mit eingebaut ist, heraus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Ich bin die ganze Zeit von "Rechteckigen Regentonnen" (sieht man bei google) ausgegangen.


Sind diese nicht praktischer zum durchströmen ?


----------



## Nori (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich hab die Tonne bei Hornbach für weniger als 20,- € geholt.
Sie sieht nach der 3. Saison nocht sehr gut aus - und wenn sie doch mal kaputt geht hol ich mir wieder so eine - die 3 Löcher für die Abgänge und den Überlauf sind schnell gebohrt und die Anschlüsse sind nur geschraubt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Ok, dann werde ich im neuen Jahr alles zusammen suchen, und anfangen.
Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, weiß ich ja wo die Experten sind.  

Danke !


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hallo Tobi,
ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Umbau! Mit Tonnengröße und Details aus der Konstruktion bist Du ja schon mit Ideen zugepackt worden, bei mir findest Du eine Alternative, eine zweite wären "seefeste" Plastikfässer, die immerhin auch 200 liter haben, aber praktisch unzerstörbar sind. Es gibt also jede Menge kreativer Varianten, bis hin zu selbstgebauten Kammern!
Die Durchströmung von unten nach oben ist mehr als empfehlenswert, weil diese Variante die beste Absetzrate bietet (das nennt man wohl ein klassisches Paradoxon: warum fällt der Schmodder gegen die Strömung besser nach unten als mit einer nach unten gerichteten Strömung -> weil die Strömung turbulent ist!).
ich wünsche Dir eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit, und viel Erfolg beim Basteln! Ich gebe Dir die sichere Hoffnung, dass Du damit ein besseres System bekommst als mit Deinem Oase, egal, wofür Du Dich entscheidest (Hauptsache, ein größerer Filter, und dann erst mehr Pumpenleistung).


----------



## Tobi_Teich (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Guten Abend,

war vorhin im Baumarkt, Regentonnen gibt es in 200 & 300 Liter, eckig.

Die 300 Liter Tonne ist ca. 90 cm hoch, 80 cm lang und 66 cm breit.

Ich hab nun folgende Idee, den CS2 als Vorfilter zu nutzen, danach 300 l Tonne mit Matten und Helix.
Ich habe zwar einiges zur Anordnung der Matten gelesen, allerdings werde ich daraus nicht wirklich schlau.

Deshalb wäre es nett, wenn einer von Euch eine Zeichnung hätte.

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Joerg (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Hi Tobi,
wenn du die Matten nach dem angehängten Schnittmuster schneidest, passen die gut in die 300 Liter Tonnen.

Der CS steht etwas höher, daraus fließt das Wasser in die Tonnen, dann direkt in den Teich.
Es sollte Sinn machen die etwas einzugraben, da dann weniger Höhe zu überwinden ist.


----------



## Tobi_Teich (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Danke für Deine Antwort Joerg !

Ich hatte mir inzwischen überlegt unten Filterpatronen in 9,5 x 9,5 cm einzubauen.
Diese wären 32 cm lang und in 20-45 PPI erhältlich.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## Nori (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Ich denke da wird die Grundfläche nicht groß genug sein - leg die Matten einfach rein - wenn du willst, kannst ja welche mit Wellenschnitt nehmen, dann hast auch immer noch etwas "Luft" zwischen den einzelnen  Platten.
PPI 45 ist außerdem zu fein - nimm PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30.

Wenn du je 2 Stck. mit 5 cm Dicke nimmst, dann hast du mit den Matten und dem Absetzvolumen schon ca. 45 - 50 cm. der Filterhöhe verbraucht.
Ganz auf 90 cm kannst sowieso nicht rechnen - also gehen wir von 80 cm aus, d.h. du hast dann noch ca. 35 cm für die __ Hel-X Säcke - da passen locker 50 - 70 Liter 12-er schwebend rein.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Tobi_Teich (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Danke,

dann werde ich unten ca. 10 cm Absetzkammer lassen, darauf eine Medienauflage, dann die Filterschwämme von Grob nach Fein drauflegen und am Ende Helix oben drauf.


----------



## Tobi_Teich (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Wenn ich die Filtermatten hinein lege, so dass das Wasser durchfließen muss, schwimmen die Matten dann nicht aufgrund des Wasserdrucks hoch ?


----------



## Nori (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau 2013*

Nein, die sollten außerdem gut stramm reingedrückt werden.
Du kannst auch noch einige Säckchen mit Muschelkalk oder 2-3 Pflastersteine mit reinlegen, wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst. - außerdem hast ja auch noch deas __ Hel-X obenauf...

Gruß Nori


----------

